# General > Reunions >  THS Class of 82 Reunion

## Brodar

*The Class of 82 school reunion is on the 2nd of October in the Weigh Inn*.

*Tickets are £10.00*

*PM me if you want a ticket or email me at* *lesleybakerkw14@btinernet.com*

----------


## bronco

How old will this year of folks be in 2010.  Cant mind what year I started THS!!! I was 42 beginning of this year HELP please. TA

----------


## Brodar

The reunion was last year. I turned 40 last year so think you must have been the year above.

----------

